# Patriotic/American name for a horse?



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

I just picked up my first Mustang from the BLM this weekend. Since he's an American mustang, and I picked him up on Memorial Day weekend, I figured a very patriotic or American name would suit him well. Military, historical, location, etc. He is a gelding, chestnut pinto (mostly white). So far he is very curious and bold.

I already have a General and Liberty in my life, so both of those are out. I have a Traveler in my barn, but his owner is never out, so I almost feel I could steal his name (of course, going with Lee's Traveller spelling), but something not already in use will be more clear to the barn-mates.


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

Battleship, Flagship, Patriot, West, Cowboy, Arrow, Maritime, Ace, Admiral, Apache, Brave/Bravo, Commander, Dodger, Havoc, Humve, Missile, Pilot, Sergeant, Skipper, and Trooper! Those are all the ideas I can combust from my brain at the moment.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

EmberScarlet has a lot of good names. I thought of Revere (Paul Revere). Paul Revere's horse was a mare named Brown Beauty; don't think that would work!


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> EmberScarlet has a lot of good names. I thought of Revere (Paul Revere). Paul Revere's horse was a mare named Brown Beauty; don't think that would work!


Revere is a great name! I don't think too many horses will be sporting that one.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Again for no apparent reason the name Shiloh popped in my head.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm a former Marine so Mad Dog Mattis, Chesty Puller, Dan Daly, Sgt (she was actually a SSgt)Reckless is marine corps hero. She was a mare that served in Korea. Roosevelt as in Teddy. He had a horse named Little Texas. Theodore Roosevelt was quite the horsemen. Teddy isn't a bad name either.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Freedom - Bravery - Benjamin - Gunner -Peace - Honor -Victory- Yankee Doodle Dandy- Sherman- Mead- Independence- Boot- Camo- Rocket- Scout- Chevron- Echo- Bomber- Bazooka- Shooter- Trooper- Uzi- Radar- Nuke- Justice- Sparkle- Uncle Sam- Fidelis- Kevlar- Anthem- 

I can't think of any more right now.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You have a lot of great suggestions....
My suggestion would be choose a name that not associates with dangerous things...some names can stigmatize the horse.. like earning his name kind of thing...:-x

_How about Tracker..._
Being a paint, that leads back in thought to Indians, their ponies and tracking skills.

You know a picture now is needed to go along with naming {please}
:runninghorse2:.....


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

Yes, picture please!


----------



## Jillianrose (Apr 29, 2017)

Solder, Rouge, Patriot, River and Apache. I also LOVE Outlaw! We kinda need to see him to give accurate name suggestions. You could just call him Paint or Pinto(Pinto bean lol).


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Captain America!


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

I completely agree with avoiding negative names. I named my older horse Corr, after a waterhorse from a book. His coloring just so fit the idea of a horse walking out of the sea in November. Waterhorses eat people, Corr the book horse was very affectionate and sweet, then would rip out someone's throat. Corr, my horse, is also deceivingly affectionate, it's all love and cuddles until he bites.

I also need to stick with a short name. It's very uncommon for me to use a name with more than 1 syllable, 2 at most (usually only if that last one is a "y" sound). So everything longer would get shortened.

I was also told tribal names (Apache, Comanche, etc) are very offensive to the natives, they said it's similar to naming your horse "God" to them. I wouldn't be opposed to a name in a native tongue - though many of those are either hard to pronounce or super long.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

He is a mustang, so an Icon of the American west, so Icon.

Tejas 

Alamo

Brazos 

Padre (love South Padre Island)

Crockett

Bowie

Austin


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm kinda partial to Sarge, but that's more military themed than patriotic.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Tea Party, afterall, the start of your independence from Britain. Second choice,
Independence Day


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

You could just call him Patch, after the patch over his eye. Or Buck, short for Bucket, short for Bucket of Paint.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Roman Nose, a famous Cheyenne Warrior.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Patriotic, but not militaristic:

Flag
Congress
Independence - Indy
Patriot - Patry or Riot 
Rio (for the Rio Grande)
Ranger

I also like some of the 'legend' names like Austin, Bowie, Teddy, Revere, etc.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

In honor of Memorial Day:

Soldier, Trooper, Victor, Flag, Independence (Indy), Warrior, Rocket, Star, Banner, Freedom (Freebee), 

HERO

(He does look like a *Chief* to me though, lol) Very handsome horse!

What about Eagle? He has that look...


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh! I like Freedom!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I always wanted to name a horse Cochise....


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

So you want a name to represent the good 'ol USA, huh? Here in Canada, we sort of snicker at your pseudonyms to describe your patriotism, like "unamerican", seems rather arrogant. So to describe all that in a name, why dont you name your horse "Trump", lol.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

so... you don't say... unCanadian? Ok... that does kind of sound silly....


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

A little off the subject... ok... a lot of the subject... but here lately there have been some real hotties coming out of Canada... just saying....


You could call him Sweat Tea and Pecan Pie....


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

waresbear said:


> So you want a name to represent the good 'ol USA, huh? Here in Canada, we sort of snicker at your pseudonyms to describe your patriotism, like "unamerican", seems rather arrogant. So to describe all that in a name, why dont you name your horse "Trump", lol.


Let's not even start. xD


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry, couldn't resist, mybad!
:smiley_flag:


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I thought of Chief too (like the military rank),


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Not to get complicated, but Memorial Day is about honoring the war dead. So your name choices will have a war or military theme. The Western theme, from his mustang background, is kind of a separate deal. I think you should pick one or the other and start from there.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

farmpony84 said:


> I always wanted to name a horse Cochise....


That was the name of Little Joe's horse. Or should saw horses. He had different ones. If you look close the spots move.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It was the name of Little Joes horse!!! I loved him. Always wanted a black and white paint. When I took riding lessons one of my favorite horses was a grey (white) named Cochise. We called him "Cheesey".


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

To round out the group:

Hoss- Chubby
Adam- Sunshine 
Ben - Buck

Same as he was on Gunsmoke. Although never mentioned except a couple of time by Festus from what I have read.


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

So far, my top leanings are
Clipper - military plane, also an old sail boat from the 1850s
Stryker - the tank
Patriot - though that would likely just end up as Riot
Admiral - though I can't think of any short version that would work, Addy sounds too feminine
Sailor
Gunner

And for some reason, Clifford seems like it would work with all his red curly hair. But nothing just seems absolutely perfect yet. Ugh I am bad at picking names.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I like Gunner. You could also go with Ranger or Sherman


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Southern Grace said:


> So far, my top leanings are
> Clipper - military plane, also an old sail boat from the 1850s
> Stryker - the tank
> Patriot - though that would likely just end up as Riot
> ...


Do you mean like 'Clifford the big red dog'?


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

LoriF said:


> Do you mean like 'Clifford the big red dog'?


Actually, I think Clifford was the name of the red haired boy in Wild Hearts Can't be Broken. It's been a decade or two since I've seen it, but I think that's where my brain is making the connection. Curly red hair, goofy fun personality. Not that he isn't a big red dog too.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I always think I know what I want to name a horse before I get one... and then find that the horse usually tells me his name - even if he already has one. 

Cally was called Cow-girl before I got her. It didn't fit. She's Cally or Cow-beans. Or just Beans.
Tango was Travis when I adopted him. He said no, he's a Tango or T-Man. 

I had a colt I registered as Nyx Copper Shortage with every intent on calling him Nyx. Nope. He became Tag.
His half sister, Nyx Diamond Shortage was supposed to be Shorty. She ended up being Brat.
And Nyx Mojave Sands, another half sister, my 2 y/o named Sandy. She was supposed to be Mojave.
Their dam, Senorita Shortage, was Rita.

Sheza Bar Drifter - DeeDee. I could go on, but like I said, they tend to name themselves.

Gunner is a good name, Stryker, too. (although I do like Riot!)

or Ranger!


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

Change said:


> I always think I know what I want to name a horse before I get one... and then find that the horse usually tells me his name - even if he already has one.
> 
> Cally was called Cow-girl before I got her. It didn't fit. She's Cally or Cow-beans. Or just Beans.
> Tango was Travis when I adopted him. He said no, he's a Tango or T-Man.
> ...


I have to agree on this one. I'm not sure why I ever pre-name things, because the name always changes.


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

I was planning to pick out 5 or so names i liked before picking him up and settling on one when I started working with him... I've had him for 2 weeks now and still can't find that "perfect" name for him.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

waresbear said:


> So you want a name to represent the good 'ol USA, huh? Here in Canada, we sort of snicker at your pseudonyms to describe your patriotism, like "unamerican", seems rather arrogant. So to describe all that in a name, why dont you name your horse "Trump", lol.


I'm so glad you said it first. I couldn't stop myself either  

I was gonna go with "The Donald" though. Outtttaaaa heeerreeee, biiieee


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Short for Admiral: Adam


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

waresbear said:


> So you want a name to represent the good 'ol USA, huh? Here in Canada, we sort of snicker at your pseudonyms to describe your patriotism, like "unamerican", seems rather arrogant. So to describe all that in a name, why dont you name your horse "Trump", lol.


That. Was. Said. Perfectly. Although, I guess no horse deserves to be called after the Trump! Lol.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

why are American Patriotic names always associated with aggression and guns?

how about . . . . .

Yonder (wild blue yonder . . )

Beaut (America the Beautiful)

Columbia (Roll on Columbia Roll on)

Brother 

Indy (Independence)

Washington ( General Washington)

General
Lincoln
Pride
Oaky


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

waresbear said:


> So you want a name to represent the good 'ol USA, huh? Here in Canada, we sort of snicker at your pseudonyms to describe your patriotism, like "unamerican", seems rather arrogant. So to describe all that in a name, why dont you name your horse "Trump", lol.



Can you help me? I don't know what you mean by "pseudonyms' to describe patriotism.

I am not trying to make this a political discussion, but just not following your wording.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

"Unamerican" is a pseudonym, coined to describe someone who may be a US citizen, however doesn't fit the bill of ? Perfect pseudonym, like what is unamerican?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

oh. I think of 'pseudonym' as meaning a stage or pen name, used to conceal one's identity.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> Can you help me? I don't know what you mean by "pseudonyms' to describe patriotism.
> 
> I am not trying to make this a political discussion, but just not following your wording.


Un-American is Waresbear.... Because she's Canadian! Hahahahaha!!! I crack myself up....


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

Can we please cut the political talk and references. You all know what was intended by the post and these snarky political remarks are uncalled for and unwanted.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

If he is a mustang with a lot of Iberian genes, you owe him a Spanish name - jussayin'!


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

mmshiro said:


> If he is a mustang with a lot of Iberian genes, you owe him a Spanish name - jussayin'!


He's really not. His HMA goes back to mostly loose rancher stock.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

What about Champion, Gene Autry's horse?


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I like Clipper. Instead of Admiral you could call him Skipper. My dogs name is Gunner and I always end up calling him Gun. I also like Cadet


----------

